# Commuters: 84mpg, 600 mile range, $6800, 3 airbags, US made, 100 mph



## bassguitarman

_I think they will sell if they can really do it:_

http://www.eliomotors.com/my-strengths/

*Why Elio? Simple â€¦*

*84 mpg*

It gets 84 miles to the gallon on the highway. That means you can go from Detroit to New York City on a tank of gas â€" or drive from Shreveport LA to Dallas and back â€" then back to Dallas again â€" and still have about 110 miles left before a refill. How is that possible? Keep reading.
*8-Gallon Tank*

It can go 672 miles, or thereabouts, because it has an 8-gallon tank and 8X84=672. Of course, other factors will affect your mileage but you get the point.
*Only $6,800*

It only costs $6,800. Thatâ€™s about what you would pay for an outboard motor to power a rowboat.
*Safety*

Each Elio comes equipped with a Safety Management System that includes three airbags â€" a reinforced roll-cage frame, Anti-Lock Braking System, and 50% larger crush zones than similar vehicles. Preliminary safety tests on computer models anticipate a 5-Star safety rating.
*American Made = American Jobs*

It should come as no surprise that Elio will create a number of much-needed jobs for American workers. Weâ€™re estimating 1,500 jobs at our Shreveport, LA plant beginning in the spring of 2014.
*Fun*

Itâ€™s a blast to drive. Imagine every little errand, every daily commute being something you look forward to because it means youâ€™ll be driving your Elio. It looks cool. And face it, you are what you drive, so that will make you one cool person.
*Unique*

Because of its unique design, people will talk. Theyâ€™ll also stare, smile, give you a thumbs up and who knows what else. And while everyone is smiling at you from the outside, trust us, youâ€™ll be smiling from within.
*Eco-Friendly*

This is a very green vehicle â€" and weâ€™re not just talking about the color. Yes, it gets 84 MPG on the highway, but youâ€™ll be doing your share of city driving, too. Fear not, with its city rate of 49 MPG, youâ€™ll be consuming only 1/3 of what the average American vehicle consumes.
*Power in Numbers*

An inline, 3 cylinder, 1 liter, 70 HP, fuel-injected, SOHC gas-powered, liquid-cooled, automotive engine.
*Our Transmission Mission*

5-speed manual or automatic. And yes, it has a reverse gear.
*Fast Facts*

Top speed is in excess of 100 MPH, and the 0-60 speed is under 9.6 seconds. So itâ€™s not exotic sports car fast, but itâ€™s not slow, either. And while a gas-guzzling muscle car might pass you, no one will pass gas stations like you.
*Great Traction*

The engine is in the front and it is a front-wheel-drive vehicle. So, with a low center of gravity and weight towards the front, youâ€™ll get great traction action â€" even in the snow.
*You Deserve a Big Brake*

We will have 3-wheel disc brakes with the Anti-Lock Braking System on 15â€³ wheels. So your Elio will not only stop onlookers in their tracks, itâ€™ll stop you, too â€" quickly and safely.
*A Suspension as Independent as You*

The first cousin of cool is smooth. So weâ€™ve built Elio on an independent suspension with unequal length control arms, coil-over-spring and shock in the front and mono-shock with coil-over-spring and shock in the rear. The ground clearance is 5.75â€³ â€" similar to most of the passenger vehicles you see on the road today.
*Heads Up. A Word About Interior Room*

Interior measurements are as follows:
Headroom: Driver 39.8 Passenger 36.4 in
Seat width: Driver 20.6 Passenger 25.3 in
Interior Shoulder Width: 26.8 in
Front seat Legroom: 42.7 in
Rear seat Legroom: 33.1 in
Elio has been designed to fit 95% of all men. The tallest person we have had in the Elio is a 6â€™8â€³ former college basketball player, the largest is a 6â€™3â€³ 325 lb man, and the smallest is a 5â€™0â€³ woman (no, we didnâ€™t ask the weight!). They all fit and loved it! If you are outside of these sizes, youâ€™ll just have to hop into an Elio yourself and see how it fits.
*How about the outside*

Overall Length: 160.5â€³
Front Wheel Track: 66.8â€³ (center rim to center rim)
Wheelbase: 110â€³ (center of front wheels to center of rear wheel)
Overall Height: 54.2â€³
*Listen to the Sound of Silence*

The body panels are made of a composite (which is more sound deadening than steel) and attached to a tight, solid body that doesnâ€™t have a lot of moving (read squeaky) parts. These two design features help keep outside noise from getting into the cockpit and getting in the way of your favorite tunes playing on our AM/FM radio
(thatâ€™s standard).
*When You Need Your Space*

The trunk space will be at least 27â€³ x 14â€³ x 10â€³, enough for an airline carry-on bag or a golf bag with the rear seat down (47â€³+). If youâ€™re the working type, tools, blueprints, briefcases, and who knows what else can also be accommodated.
*Uncommon Standards*

When you own an Elio, youâ€™re not just a customer, youâ€™re part of a family. So weâ€™re not going to lure you in with that $6,800 low price, only to mention things like A/C and an AM/FM radio are extra. Theyâ€™re not. You get those items plus heater, defrost, the three airbags, power windows and door lock, seat belts, tempered glass, and windshield wiper at no extra cost.


----------



## Baffin Bay

Where will my dog ride?


----------



## surffan

Baffin Bay said:


> Where will my dog ride?


In the front passenger seat properly seat belted. Wife and kids stick somewhere else.


----------



## Backwater1

So its a CanAm Spyder with a full enclosure and smaller engine?

Never fly in Texas. Texans love big cars.


----------



## TejasBahia

No rod holders


----------



## bobbyoshay

I'd buy it just to have it. Looks stupid but could be fun


----------



## bluefin

'Top speed is in excess of 100 MPH,'

Wonder what's left if you should have a rear tire blowout?


----------



## bill

If it breaks 10k it will be a short lived memory. $6,800 price tag will work.


----------



## glenbo

"and windshield wiper at no extra cost."

That's certainly comforting.


----------



## Tennif Shoe

84 mpg on the highway and 49 in the city, realistically lets say 70 on the hyway and 45 in the city. 5 star crash ratings, with A/C for $7000, and Americain made. how can any of yall be unhappy about this, no it will not pull your 24' ultra heavy, run in 2" of water offshore boat, but you watch it will sell.


----------



## redduck

I think it will sell. Some could buy one for travel back and forth to work then keep the big truck for weekends. got potential.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

I bet it wouldn't even know my boat was behind it.


----------



## Backwater1

How about when that weekend big truck rearends it on I-45 at 60mph?


----------



## fishNwithfish

I'm gonna put a system in it when I buy mine. 1 8"sub that should work.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Mont

It looks like fun to me and a decent bike is twice that price. The slipstream fairings on it are a real lesson for the Land Speed Racers out there. It's all about slicing the air vs hitting it head on.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Not a bad commuter car at all for a very reasonable price.


----------



## 2slick

Very interesting. They bought the old GM plant that originally built the S trucks. That area could sure use the economic boost.


----------



## Kolorado_Koolaid

not gonna lie, the cost savings would pay for itself in less than 2 years with my commute at current gas prices. always weary of smaller cars though here in houston because there are an awful lot of big trucks on the road


----------



## texcajun

Parking it would be a breeze.


----------



## Shallow_Minded

I'll buy one!


----------



## 24Buds

Tennif Shoe said:


> 84 mpg on the highway and 49 in the city, realistically lets say 70 on the hyway and 45 in the city. 5 star crash ratings, with A/C for $7000, and Americain made. how can any of yall be unhappy about this, no it will not pull your 24' ultra heavy, run in 2" of water offshore boat, but you watch it will sell.


yes sir. there is always someone who will hate on it. I like the idea of going to/from work at 70+MPG.

I could park the 4 door 4x4 and this thing would pay for itself in gas costs.

Plus USA!


----------



## TomCat

I'd hate to have to change a flat on the rear. :spineyes:


----------



## Bocephus

I'd buy one !


----------



## essayons75

Can-Am with a top. Cool.


----------



## Charlie in TX

6'4" and 285lbs (after I ****), don't think it will fit my fat ***. Nice concept for you less sexy people.


----------



## Backwater1

24Buds said:


> yes sir. there is always someone who will hate on it. I like the idea of going to/from work at 70+MPG.
> 
> I could park the 4 door 4x4 and this thing would pay for itself in gas costs.
> 
> Plus USA!


Then why not buy a motorcyle years ago?

I see more big gas guzzling trucks on the road now when there are more fuel efficient cars available than ever. Why would this change anything?

Motorcycles have been around for 100 years, yet you still only see a handful of people utilizing their excellent fuel mileage.

I like the idea and the fuel mileage is beyond impressive, but lets be honest here. Its a one-seater car the size of a motorcycle. Why would Texans utilize this when we don't utilize any option that is already available?


----------



## RLwhaler

I'd buy TWO at that price,American made too? Great commuter.


----------



## Reloder28

18 wheelers push my Tahoe when they pass. I can't imagine being in one of those on a 108 mile round trip commute in the Houston area. I'd feel as vulnerable as a pedestrian.


----------



## rugger

Backwater1 said:


> Then why not buy a motorcyle years ago?
> 
> I see more big gas guzzling trucks on the road now when there are more fuel efficient cars available than ever. Why would this change anything?
> 
> Motorcycles have been around for 100 years, yet you still only see a handful of people utilizing their excellent fuel mileage.
> 
> I like the idea and the fuel mileage is beyond impressive, but lets be honest here. Its a one-seater car the size of a motorcycle. Why would Texans utilize this when we don't utilize any option that is already available?


Tons of reasons....driving in the rain, safety, etc.


----------



## Tortuga

Man...that is just way cool.. I'm thinking that would make a great delivery vehicle for my bidness... would catch the eye and attention to our 'wrap' for sure... Only question I got is where do you put the license plates.??. Watched videos on their site..and there is NO location for front OR rear plates..but I guess there must be an answer..

Price grabs me too.. You could buy TEN of these for what some folks fork out for a well equipped F Series Ford truck....


----------



## poppadawg

Im gonna pimp that sucka out.


----------



## txgoddess

Backwater1 said:


> Then why not buy a motorcyle years ago?
> 
> I see more big gas guzzling trucks on the road now when there are more fuel efficient cars available than ever. Why would this change anything?
> 
> Motorcycles have been around for 100 years, yet you still only see a handful of people utilizing their excellent fuel mileage.
> 
> I like the idea and the fuel mileage is beyond impressive, but lets be honest here. Its a one-seater car the size of a motorcycle. Why would Texans utilize this when we don't utilize any option that is already available?


How many airbags does a motorcycle have?


----------



## 24Buds

Backwater1 said:


> Then why not buy a motorcyle years ago?
> 
> I see more big gas guzzling trucks on the road now when there are more fuel efficient cars available than ever. Why would this change anything?
> 
> Motorcycles have been around for 100 years, yet you still only see a handful of people utilizing their excellent fuel mileage.
> 
> I like the idea and the fuel mileage is beyond impressive, but lets be honest here. Its a one-seater car the size of a motorcycle. Why would Texans utilize this when we don't utilize any option that is already available?


Well I can't put a car seat/booster seat on a bike. I also don't want to ride a bike in the rain. I agree, a bike is a good option, but this seems like a better one. Enclosed, safer (maybe) and a/c! lol


----------



## Slightly Dangerous

The possibilities for tricking these things out are endless. Cool little vehicle.


----------



## goatchze

Backwater1 said:


> I see more big gas guzzling trucks on the road now when there are more fuel efficient cars available than ever. *Why would this change anything*?
> 
> Motorcycles have been around for 100 years, yet *you still only see a handful of people utilizing their excellent fuel mileage*.


People drive big gas guzzling trucks because it is cheaper than owning two vehicles.

I drive a 3/4 ton Dodge. I would need to replace 30,000+ of those Dodge miles with this car just to break even. If you look at other "fuel efficient" cars, such as a Prius, the pay out is even longer (roughly 125,000 miles for a Prius). If you need a big gas guzzling truck for towing, it is more than likely cheaper to operated it as your DD as well instead of buying a second, fuel efficient vehicle. Believe me, I looked into it before buying my current truck. I ran through every scenario, including buying an older truck to only use as a tow vehicle. It made more sense to only have the one new truck.

This is the first "car" I've seen that comes anywhere close to making economic sense to have along with a gas guzzler. 30k mile pay out makes sense (two years for me). 125k does not (10 years). _That's what changes something._

As far as the bike, I've ridden for about 10 years now and there are a variety of reasons that they're not always great for commuting. If it's hot, it sucks. If it's cold, it sucks. If it's raining, it sucks. No matter how comfortable the bike is, it's not as comfortable as arriving to work in an air conditioned/heated car.

Then there's the safety issue.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Buy one for your wife...especially if you don't like her anymore.


----------



## oneneo3

I wonder if they make a 3 wheel drive model with some gnarly AT's. Mine would need a couple of rod holders and a cooler rack on the back. 

Like somebody said... probably fun until you have a blowout on the back tire.


----------



## Spots and Dots

I'm all about saving gas $, but a commuter car for savings is just dumb!

I drive a Suburban and get 15 mpg.....my gas cost is roughly $14/day (3.50 gas, 60 miles). If i have a car that gets 70 mpg, my fuel cost to commute is about $3/day.........so, to cover just the commuter car cost, i need to drive about 636 ($7000 cost / $11 day savings) days. That doesn't include maint or insurance cost.

I'll continue to be comfy in my gas guzzlrr.


----------



## poppadawg

So it would pay for self in 3 years and save the wear an tear on the $40k-50k suburban. Sounds pretty economical to me


----------



## txgoddess

poppadawg said:


> So it would pay for self in 3 years and save the wear an tear on the $40k-50k suburban. Sounds very economical to me


It would pay for itself in about 2 years in his case. Then it'd be like FREE MONEY! Woohoo!


----------



## Spots and Dots

poppadawg said:


> So it would pay for self in 3 years and save the wear an tear on the $40k-50k suburban. Sounds pretty economical to me


Actually, much long when you include insurance cost and maintanance, plus depreciation. 
It sounds good, but quickly it looses economics.


----------



## txgoddess

Spots and Dots said:


> Actually, much long when you include insurance cost and maintanance, plus depreciation.
> It sounds good, but quickly it looses economics.


Less miles on the suburban = less maintenance on suburban. Transfer those maintenance costs to commuter car.

Depreciation is irrelevant once car pays for itself with gas savings. You have no basis left in it.

All ya got left is insurance. After the initial two years, your monthly gas savings would quickly recoup your previous insurance costs.


----------



## Backwater1

txgoddess said:


> How many airbags does a motorcycle have?


The structure of a vehicle gives you more safety than any airbag. That "car" has no structure. What good does an airbag do if you just get totally flattened???


----------



## Bocephus

What about if you'd just like one for the hell of it ? 

Why do you have to justify it ?

:biggrin:


----------



## poppadawg

I knew sooner or later there would be some 2cooler math involved. It always gets entertaining when there is math involved.


----------



## Spots and Dots

Bocephus said:


> What about if you'd just like one for the hell of it ?
> 
> Why do you have to justify it ?
> 
> :biggrin:


then BUY away!
The front end is kinda cool.

One could also create an argument to make $7k of principle payments on their current guzzler, pay it off earlier, thus less interest, and whoala - you're driving a preffered rig, and saving $$.


----------



## poppadawg

Backwater1 said:


> The structure of a vehicle gives you more safety than any airbag. That "car" has no structure. What good does an airbag do if you just get totally flattened???


The specs say they expect a 5 star safety rating. A motorcycle has zero stars.


----------



## poppadawg

Spots and Dots said:


> then BUY away!
> The front end is kinda cool.
> 
> One could also create an argument to make $7k of principle payments on their current guzzler, pay it off earlier, thus less interest, and whoala - you're driving a preffered rig, and saving $$.


And you would have a suburban that gets 15 mpg. The other senerio you have 2 assets and get 70mpg. just my .02. i aint running out and buying one either.


----------



## txgoddess

Backwater1 said:


> The structure of a vehicle gives you more safety than any airbag. That "car" has no structure. What good does an airbag do if you just get totally flattened???


What makes you think this car has no structure? It has an anticipated 5 star crash rating.

Regardless, you wanted to know why anyone would drive this vehicle rather than drive the motorcycles that have been available for a hundred years. Motorcycles don't have airbags, for one thing. You get hit from the side on a motorcycle at a relatively low speed, your leg is broke. You get from the side in one of these, the air bag deploys and you might get a bruise.

I can't carry my dogs around on a motorcycle.

Motorcycles don't protect me from the rain.

Motorcycles are hot in the summer and cold in the winter.

It's not that hard to lay a motorcycle down.

Motorcycles require special licenses.

I can't put 3 or 4 sacks of groceries on the passenger seat of a motorcycle.

I don't have to wear a helmet when driving this car.


----------



## capt.sandbar

Does it have 4, I mean 3-wheel drive??


----------



## Trouthappy

Well, a set of new tires won't cost as much...


----------



## Wizness

Looks gay but I would buy it for work


----------



## czbrian

I think if they can really sell it at that price they will do well. There are a lot of people in this country that just need something get around in town and want a small, cheap vehicle with good gas mileage and this does it. Most compact cars these days run at least $15,000 for a base version. This is less than half that cost. I've think I read somewhere that they are using a lot of common parts from other mass produced vehicles in order to reduce their manufacturing cost and the cost of maintenance.


----------



## txjustin

Spots and Dots said:


> Actually, much long when you include insurance cost and maintanance, plus depreciation.
> It sounds good, but quickly it looses economics.





txgoddess said:


> Less miles on the suburban = less maintenance on suburban. Transfer those maintenance costs to commuter car.
> 
> Depreciation is irrelevant once car pays for itself with gas savings. You have no basis left in it.
> 
> All ya got left is insurance. After the initial two years, your monthly gas savings would quickly recoup your previous insurance costs.


Godess hit the nail on the head.

Yes, I'd buy one depending on warranty. If they come with a standard 36k 3 year warranty or the option to up it to 5, I'll for sure buy one.


----------



## Newbomb Turk

The kenyan will find a way to tax it. Final cost near 50k.....


----------



## Mont

txgoddess said:


> What makes you think this car has no structure? It has an anticipated 5 star crash rating.
> 
> Regardless, you wanted to know why anyone would drive this vehicle rather than drive the motorcycles that have been available for a hundred years. Motorcycles don't have airbags, for one thing. You get hit from the side on a motorcycle at a relatively low speed, your leg is broke. You get from the side in one of these, the air bag deploys and you might get a bruise.
> 
> I can't carry my dogs around on a motorcycle.
> 
> Motorcycles don't protect me from the rain.
> 
> Motorcycles are hot in the summer and cold in the winter.
> 
> It's not that hard to lay a motorcycle down.
> 
> Motorcycles require special licenses.
> 
> I can't put 3 or 4 sacks of groceries on the passenger seat of a motorcycle.
> 
> I don't have to wear a helmet when driving this car.


Don't be hatin' scooters and biker trash now  Some of us have this fear of living long enough to be back in diapers again. Worse yet, would be your kids having to change them. Quick and clean baby. It's the only way to go.


----------



## txgoddess

Mont said:


> Don't be hatin' scooters and biker trash now  Some of us have this fear of living long enough to be back in diapers again. Worse yet, would be your kids having to change them. Quick and clean baby. It's the only way to go.


LOL. No hating here. That list was pure logic.


----------



## Bull Red

Not saying I would buy one, but I would definitely choose this over a Smart car any day of the week.


----------



## txgoddess

Bull Red said:


> Not saying I would buy one, but I would definitely choose this over a Smart car any day of the week.


Smart cars only get about 40 mpg and you have to use 91 octane, which basically offsets any gas savings. Goofiness, I tell ya.


----------



## 24Buds

Mont, they have an option of a black and orange model. You could put a "_Hardly_ Davidson" sticker on it and get respect with that sucker.

Any good photo shop folks want to take a pic of that with a 16 foot kayak on top for me? I want to know what it will look like before I pull the trigger


----------



## txgoddess

24Buds said:


> Mont, they have an option of a black and orange model. You could put a "_Hardly_ Davidson" sticker on it and get respect with that sucker.


Can't you just see Mont having to roll out on to the ground every time he exits the car?

On a similar note, it'd be really cool if it had one of those tops that popped up like jets do...


----------



## 24Buds

txgoddess said:


> Can't you just see Mont having to roll out on to the ground every time he exits the car?
> 
> On a similar note, it'd be really cool if it had one of those tops that popped up like jets do...


I met mont at the fishing show. He is a big dude, but I also have seen a picture of him riding a 50cc bike, and that was before he lost all the weight.

Anyway, yes, I think it would be funny to see that!


----------



## trodery

I just reserved one... In LIME GREEN of course!


----------



## txgoddess

I have dibs on buying trod's when he tires of it in six months!


----------



## bigmessy

Newbomb Turk said:


> The kenyan will find a way to tax it. Final cost near 50k.....


hahahaha, That's what I have in mind too!


----------



## Shallow_Minded

Folks if you read the specs a d look at the pictures this isn't a single seat. It also has a back seat in tandem. It's a two place vehicle. I like it!


----------



## Scout177

When I saw the picture my first thought was Trodery has a new toy.


----------



## Mont

txgoddess said:


> Can't you just see Mont having to roll out on to the ground every time he exits the car?


one of the reasons I race bikes instead of cars has to do with me getting out of a Viper. Getting in is nearly as comical though. I got stuck in a Miata trying to move it out of my way and thought I was going to have to call the cops to help me out, but finally took off my shoes and was able to do it without calling 911. That Elio still looks like something fun to drive though if I could move the seat back enough. I love streamliners. They were really big back in the 30's and 40's and most of them share designs with a plane. My 'busa's aero package is one of the reasons it will run 197 MPH.


----------



## Tortuga

"The structure of a vehicle gives you more safety than any airbag. That "car" has no structure. What good does an airbag do if you just get totally flattened??? "

_*Each Elio comes equipped with a reinforced roll-cage frame, Anti-Lock Braking System, and 50% larger crush zones than similar vehicles. Preliminary safety tests on computer models anticipate a 5-Star safety rating.
The engine is in the front and it is a front-wheel-drive vehicle. So, with a low center of gravity and weight towards the front, youâ€™ll get great traction action â€" even in the snow.*_

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Does it have 4, I mean 3-wheel drive?? "

_*We will have 3-wheel disc brakes with the Anti-Lock Braking System on 15â€³ wheels. So your Elio will not only stop onlookers in their tracks, itâ€™ll stop you, too â€" quickly and safely.*_


----------



## txgoddess

Tortuga said:


> _*
> The engine is in the front and it is a front-wheel-drive vehicle. *_


Must be two-wheel drive, then.


----------



## BBYC

I have a little commuter car now that gets over twice the milage of my truck. It keeps 300 miles a week off a $40K+ vehicle in a car that cost 12K, 5 years ago (used). My truck is 3 years old and only has 33K miles on it. The truck pulls the boat, the rv, goes hunting, hauls building materials, and makes the long road trips. Other than that it sits. Before the car I commuted on a bike, but a close call with a pack of ferral hogs at 0600 and the extra hassel of safety gear on a military base made me switch to the car. When the car craters this vehicle will be on the top of the list.


----------



## Mont

Tortuga said:


> "The structure of a vehicle gives you more safety than any airbag. That "car" has no structure. What good does an airbag do if you just get totally flattened??? "
> 
> _*Each Elio comes equipped with a reinforced roll-cage frame, Anti-Lock Braking System, and 50% larger crush zones than similar vehicles. Preliminary safety tests on computer models anticipate a 5-Star safety rating.
> The engine is in the front and it is a front-wheel-drive vehicle. So, with a low center of gravity and weight towards the front, youâ€™ll get great traction action â€" even in the snow.*_
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "Does it have 4, I mean 3-wheel drive?? "
> 
> _*We will have 3-wheel disc brakes with the Anti-Lock Braking System on 15â€³ wheels. So your Elio will not only stop onlookers in their tracks, itâ€™ll stop you, too â€" quickly and safely.*_


I am all in as of today, so when it gets here, I will stop by the doublewide with it and pick you up for a spin.


----------



## rsmith

:walkingsmIt gets 84 mpg and ac in Texas less than $7000. 
think I will look into this. Bet it would load up in the back of most of our 4X4's. Going to look at it


----------



## Tortuga

Mont said:


> I am all in as of today, so when it gets here, I will stop by the doublewide with it and pick you up for a spin.


I'm good to go, Jefe'... Been running the wheels off of those Scions..great little cars for in town delivery...until Pedro totals them (2 so far. LOL)

For me it would be a great rolling 'ad'...and for 6-7 K...how could we lose.?

I'd be the talk of the trailer park with one of those... I can see in my mind the letter I will be getting from the HOA.....:spineyes:


----------



## fender bender

I like it but reminds me of this one.


----------



## Mont

Tortuga said:


> I'm good to go, Jefe'... Been running the wheels off of those Scions..great little cars for in town delivery...until Pedro totals them (2 so far. LOL)
> 
> For me it would be a great rolling 'ad'...and for 6-7 K...how could we lose.?
> 
> I'd be the talk of the trailer park with one of those... I can see in my mind the letter I will be getting from the HOA.....:spineyes:


They didn't ask for color on the order (poser alert  ) but that licorice color with some blue LED's in the right spots will turn some heads. If you look at the CAD renderings, it looks like an airplane inside. The whole thing reminds me of Dad's Cardinal RG he loved so much. I can't wait to park it next to the Lambos at the Marina.


----------



## Spots and Dots

BBYC said:


> I have a little commuter car now that gets over twice the milage of my truck. It keeps 300 miles a week off a $40K+ vehicle in a car that cost 12K, 5 years ago (used). My truck is 3 years old and only has 33K miles on it. The truck pulls the boat, the rv, goes hunting, hauls building materials, and makes the long road trips. Other than that it sits. Before the car I commuted on a bike, but a close call with a pack of ferral hogs at 0600 and the extra hassel of safety gear on a military base made me switch to the car. When the car craters this vehicle will be on the top of the list.


To each his own, but i don't get letting $40k sit and depreciate, and only get used on occasion.

It's your money, but I'd find a better use of $40k....

Obviously I'm in the minority here. I just think i can find better opportunities for my moola.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

I'm all in if I can mount a corn feeder on it.


----------



## LPTXGUY03

So it's a motorcycle. Motorcycle inspections are only $14.50. This is making look even better.


----------



## DANO

I can park it in the back of one of my trucks.


----------



## Mont

DANO said:


> I can park it in the back of one of my trucks.


Not unless you have an unusual truck. Center to center on the front rims is 67", so that would make it right at 73-75 inches total width. Length is 110", so overall would be 10 feet or so. A full 8 foot bed with the tailgate down might work there, but trucks are 48" wide inside the wheel wells. I have hauled enough 4 by 10 metal in mine, I know what they measure.

The whole MC or car thing is interesting from a number of perspectives. My guess is that you can license it either way. 3 wheel trikes use both car and MC tags. It depends on which way it's titled. MC insurance is cheap. Liability only on the bikes is $60 a year, each. Even full coverage only runs $300 or so, and you can buy two of these for the price of one bike. Inspection wise, if it's a car, it's gotta have a hookup for the computer to pass. Bikes are safety only and normally, they only check the lights. My bikes have never been ridden by any inspector.


----------



## DANO

It could possibly fit on the f450 flatbed. :wink:

Might be a foot hanging off the back.


----------



## Mont

DANO said:


> It could possibly fit on the f450 flatbed. :wink:
> 
> Might be a foot hanging off the back.


OK, I give. Why do you want an 80 MPG vehicle on the back of a 10 MPG truck anyways?


----------



## Main Frame 8

Mont said:


> Not unless you have an unusual truck. Center to center on the front rims is 67", so that would make it right at 73-75 inches total width. Length is 110", so overall would be 10 feet or so. A full 8 foot bed with the tailgate down might work there, but trucks are 48" wide inside the wheel wells. I have hauled enough 4 by 10 metal in mine, I know what they measure.
> 
> The whole *MC* or car thing is interesting from a number of perspectives. My guess is that you can license it either way. 3 wheel trikes use both car and *MC* tags. It depends on which way it's titled. *MC* insurance is cheap. Liability only on the bikes is $60 a year, each. Even full coverage only runs $300 or so, and you can buy two of these for the price of one bike. Inspection wise, if it's a car, it's gotta have a hookup for the computer to pass. Bikes are safety only and normally, they only check the lights. My bikes have never been ridden by any inspector.


 How did Mastercylinder work his way onto this thread????:rotfl:


----------



## DANO

I'm stumped too, as to why I would.


----------



## coachlaw

Escape pod?


----------



## TrueblueTexican

*We placed our 1K reservation today*

Mostly American made, American assembled, whats not to like - I am so TIRED of made in Chyna

This puts us out of the market for the Bombardier version at twice the mileage and better design.

Maybe by Christmas next year --

I think we are about in the 6000's in reserved buyers - it worked for Elon Musk and Tesla.


----------



## RonE

I can't wait to see them all pimped out a few months after they hit the roads. They say that they will top 100 mph but I'll bet people are working on speed options already. Don't be surprised to see one pass you at 120+. Anything with wheels can be raced and if these are a successful vehicle they will be modified and raced. I didn't see any provision for a spare tire and wheel. Wonder how large a sound system you can squeeze into one. They don't look to conducive to dating but then they are designed to be commuter vehicles. Hope they don't go the way of the Hugo. Looks like they have only one door, it would be nice if they had side by side seating in the front and a passenger seat in the rear. Perhaps the $9500 version will fit three adults.


----------



## Tortuga

I wouldn't mind buying a little stock in that company. I think they got a GOOD idea..

Only time will tell, I guess... I liked Studebakers back in the day....LOL


----------



## speckle-catcher

Tortuga said:


> I wouldn't mind buying a little stock in that company. I think they got a GOOD idea..
> 
> Only time will tell, I guess... I liked Studebakers back in the day....LOL


yeah, but how did you feel about Edsels?

it's a cool little car - I'd consider one if I had a long commute.


----------



## richg99

I also tried to look into the stock side. Didn't see any public availability. I can see tons of uses and possibilities in this little thing. 

Lots of RV's rolling down the highways don't need a $35,000. Jeep Cherokee hanging on an extra trailer. The car's web site said it could be towed on all threes, without a trailer.

The LIME color that showed up on the company site would look good pulling my LIME RIDE 115 yak, on its trailer, behind it.

Having one full sized vehicle and then use this thing for all of the short trips every day would be OK with me. 

Heck, maybe someone will buy a couple of dozen of them and have a ZipCar arrangement for renting them. Then, many retired couples wouldn't need but one car, except on rare occasions.

Lots of things become possible if he can deliver them under $10,000.00.

If I can't buy it directly in Texas, I'd be happy to drive to Louisiana. I doubt that many car dealers would want a low cost, high mileage vehicle ...on their lot, to compete with their high priced, low mileage (relatively) cars that they offer us now.

Rich


----------



## TrueblueTexican

I got a 115 mile daily commute to the office, then likely 300 more miles during the day , even though I get reimbursed for mileage - I could make some money at 80 mpg. I hope they do well - stock options to come --


----------



## Mont

That Rune in my avatar picture is reported to have cost over 100K for Honda to produce per copy. It's still worth what I paid for it new off the showroom floor. 

Elio looks to me like a place for all of us complaining about Chinese this and Japanese that to put our money where our mouth is. 1500 jobs to be created right here in the good old USA. Everything designed and built using the latest technology. The plant is in Louisiana. 

I threw down my grand to see if I can be part of making something happen on this deal. If I lose it, no big deal. I bet I won't. My bet is on this outfit making a go of it. I run close to 400 miles a week all within 20 miles of my shop. This is a way better idea than a plug in car. Hayabusa's have a 4 cylinder in line engine that makes 150 HP on any day that's bullet proof. 70 HP out of a 3 cylinder outputting through your choice of auto or standard sounds about as bulletproof as it gets. I guess I will find out next year if my grand was a good investment or not. I like my odds.


----------



## TrueblueTexican

*I'm with ya Mont*



Mont said:


> That Rune in my avatar picture is reported to have cost over 100K for Honda to produce per copy. It's still worth what I paid for it new off the showroom floor.
> 
> Elio looks to me like a place for all of us complaining about Chinese this and Japanese that to put our money where our mouth is. 1500 jobs to be created right here in the good old USA. Everything designed and built using the latest technology. The plant is in Louisiana.
> 
> I threw down my grand to see if I can be part of making something happen on this deal. If I lose it, no big deal. I bet I won't. My bet is on this outfit making a go of it. I run close to 400 miles a week all within 20 miles of my shop. This is a way better idea than a plug in car. Hayabusa's have a 4 cylinder in line engine that makes 150 HP on any day that's bullet proof. 70 HP out of a 3 cylinder outputting through your choice of auto or standard sounds about as bulletproof as it gets. I guess I will find out next year if my grand was a good investment or not. I like my odds.


Its an investment in America - I sure won't miss a grand if for some reason they don't fly - but with over 6000 pre-orders already looks like I won't have to hedge my bet --

Not to mention I think their timing is right - plenty of small European knock-offs haven't made it - now if I can sell both my bikes before the paradigm shift --


----------



## fishNwithfish

Mont said:


> That Rune in my avatar picture is reported to have cost over 100K for Honda to produce per copy. It's still worth what I paid for it new off the showroom floor.
> 
> Elio looks to me like a place for all of us complaining about Chinese this and Japanese that to put our money where our mouth is. 1500 jobs to be created right here in the good old USA. Everything designed and built using the latest technology. The plant is in Louisiana.
> 
> I threw down my grand to see if I can be part of making something happen on this deal. If I lose it, no big deal. I bet I won't. My bet is on this outfit making a go of it. I run close to 400 miles a week all within 20 miles of my shop. This is a way better idea than a plug in car. Hayabusa's have a 4 cylinder in line engine that makes 150 HP on any day that's bullet proof. 70 HP out of a 3 cylinder outputting through your choice of auto or standard sounds about as bulletproof as it gets. I guess I will find out next year if my grand was a good investment or not. I like my odds.


Sounds like the smart car called el diablo
There is video of them on youtube. Sick fast.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## gitchesum

I'd buy one today if I could. It's a motorcycle with a cage and A/C. And for $6,500....it would pay for itself in less than 3 years in fuel savings alone. And I would have a brand new vehicle paid in full the second I drove it off the lot.

Pretty much a win win for me.


----------



## JSF

I like it

Sent sarcastically from my S3 via crapatalk


----------



## poppadawg

So when is delvery? I would think it could be an excellant export if it is as good as advertised. If they get it off the ground, I bet one of the big boys buys them. It could get real interesting if others start rolling out their own versions.


----------



## cuzn dave

Wheres the rest of it?


----------



## Tennif Shoe

What is the production capcity for these at this plant? If they get a lot of orders, lets say 10,000 units, how fast can they fill that order? When do they plan on releasing this car? When will they send some for crash test? What does the dealer network look like? How about part availabilty? Does anyone know?


----------



## Mont

Tennif Shoe said:


> What is the production capcity for these at this plant? If they get a lot of orders, lets say 10,000 units, how fast can they fill that order? When do they plan on releasing this car? When will they send some for crash test? What does the dealer network look like? How about part availabilty? Does anyone know?


All those questions are answered on their website. The first ones release date is 12 months from now. It's kinda like being in on the ground floor of Apple to me. If I am wrong, I have spent a grand on much more stupid things. If I am right, I am going to have a kewl little vehicle about this time next summer.


----------



## bill

if some big company don't buy them out or shut them down some way...these will be a big hit

I would drive one and they would be perfect for college kids. Lot of positives 

I really hope they get them into production.


----------



## Red3Fish

Ya know, I watch news fairly regularly, and I have to find out about it on 2 Cool. Has ANYBODY seen any news coverage of this really outstanding concept car? 

I would think it would make the headlines everywhere? 

If it does get accepted, think of the consequences, to our gas consumption, effect to the BIG 3, and the economy, just based on more money available for "other things", than just a $40,000 vehicle to go to work in? 

Bet the Ford and GM engineers are scrambling.........or putting togeather offers for a buy out!

Maybe we could do away with ethanol, if there are enough gas savings!! LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## poppadawg

Red3Fish said:


> Ya know, I watch news fairly regularly, and I have to find out about it on 2 Cool. Has ANYBODY seen any news coverage of this really outstanding concept car?
> 
> I would think it would make the headlines everywhere?
> 
> If it does get accepted, think of the consequences, to our gas consumption, effect to the BIG 3, and the economy, just based on more money available for "other things", than just a $40,000 vehicle to go to work in?
> 
> Bet the Ford and GM engineers are scrambling.........or putting togeather offers for a buy out!
> 
> Maybe we could do away with ethanol, if there are enough gas savings!! LOL
> 
> Later
> R3F


Good points R3f. I havent seen squat anywhere but 2cool. Could really revolutionize the way we get around and US energy consumption if it is really all that it advertises. Wheres the headlines?


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep

poppadawg said:


> Good points R3f. I havent seen squat anywhere but 2cool. Could really revolutionize the way we get around and US energy consumption if it is really all that it advertises. Wheres the headlines?


Take a look at their website for the headlines.


----------



## gitchesum

Red3Fish said:


> Ya know, I watch news fairly regularly, and I have to find out about it on 2 Cool. Has ANYBODY seen any news coverage of this really outstanding concept car?
> 
> I would think it would make the headlines everywhere?
> 
> If it does get accepted, think of the consequences, to our gas consumption, effect to the BIG 3, and the economy, just based on more money available for "other things", than just a $40,000 vehicle to go to work in?
> 
> Bet the Ford and GM engineers are scrambling.........or putting togeather offers for a buy out!
> 
> Maybe we could do away with ethanol, if there are enough gas savings!! LOL
> 
> Later
> R3F


IT isn't going to revolutionize the way we commute as a country and will have very little, if any, impact on the Big 3. For the same reason a majority of the US doesn't embrace motorcycles or things like the Smart car, Mini or Fiat.

People in the US feel safer in something bigger than a motorcycle with a cage around it. There will be people, like myself, that will buy one, but for the most part, it will be seen as just another tiny compact car that will get squashed like a bug when it gets broadsided by a larger car or truck.


----------



## poppadawg

I think it is kind of cool. The smart car is anything but cool. I wouldnt drive one. But this looks interesting. And for 6800 bucks you could save the wear and tear on the high dollar vehicle. Plus a 5 star safety rating. It would be tempting


----------



## Red3Fish

I don't work anymore, but look around you on the way to work....one, MAYBE 2 in a car. For a commuter, I think it COULD work. I know all you hairy chested, bare foot, sailors and fishermen and hunters wouldn't want it, but soccer moms, and the bean counters may jump on it. NO GREEN car has ever appealed to me.....this might have a chance! A/C, auto, 5 star rating??

If not, GET EVEN......... sell it to China and India. LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## Mont

It just looks like plain old fun to drive to me. Anyone remember the Volkswagen Beatle? 36 HP of pure fun, practical as they come, and probably would still be in production except for the government and EPA. Those things in good condition are still in demand. I think a shark fin on top and some eyes on the side, with teeth around the front would dress one up nicely. It's got a built in "mouth" like the old P51's had. I can't wait to get ours.


----------



## richg99

Mont....and all....Elio coming to Houston on July 25 and 26th!!!

******************************************************


This week in the Tour...

Houston Texas area here we come! Thursday and Friday in Katy!

Our final Texas stop on this trip is in the Houston Texas Area! We are going to be in the Katy Mills Shopping Center, 5000 Kay Mills Circle, Katy, TX on Thursday July 25th from 3-7pm and Friday July 26th from 1-7pm. This is an indoor location so that you can see your new Elio in air conditioned comfort!

We look forward to seeing you all there, come see how you can't afford NOT to have an Elio in your driveway!


----------



## Shallow_Minded

Might just have to make the trip


----------



## huntnetime

Man...if they could make a car with those kind of numbers look "normal", it'd be selling like hotcakes...


----------



## bill

I think these will sell. I would drive one and really with the way I drive, I would worry about the gas going bad before running out. $35 in that car would last me a couple months. Current vehicle costs $65 and lasts just over two weeks and it's all my wife driving for the most part.


----------



## rsmith

This is South Texas. Where is the ac that we need 11 months out of the year?


----------



## rsmith

Ok! AC we want 11 months out of the year.


----------



## 2slick

rsmith said:


> This is South Texas. Where is the ac that we need 11 months out of the year?


Very first post.


----------



## rsmith

SlickWillie said:


> Very first post.










No but not going to read 11 pages of post to find out if someone ask about AC. Duh?


----------



## NaClH2O

rsmith said:


> No but not going to read 11 pages of post to find out if someone ask about AC. Duh?


I think what he meant was look in the very first post. It says it comes standard with A/C.


----------



## txgoddess

rsmith said:


> No but not going to read 11 pages of post to find out if someone ask about AC. Duh?


The information you seek is IN THE VERY FIRST POST. Duh?

When you own an Elio, youâ€™re not just a customer, youâ€™re part of a family. So weâ€™re not going to lure you in with that $6,800 low price, only to mention things like A/C and an AM/FM radio are extra. Theyâ€™re not. You get those items plus heater, defrost, the three airbags, power windows and door lock, seat belts, tempered glass, and windshield wiper at no extra cost.


----------



## Sugar Land YAK

rsmith said:


> No but not going to read 11 pages of post to find out if someone ask about AC. Duh?


dang I click on Page #1 at the bottom right and I seen it in 2 seconds..


----------



## speckle-catcher

some people are obviously not very good at the internets.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

txgoddess said:


> The information you seek is IN THE VERY FIRST POST. Duh?
> 
> When you own an Elio, youâ€™re not just a customer, youâ€™re part of a family. So weâ€™re not going to lure you in with that $6,800 low price, only to mention things like A/C and an AM/FM radio are extra. Theyâ€™re not. You get those items plus heater, defrost, the three airbags, power windows and door lock, seat belts, tempered glass, and windshield wiper at no extra cost.


They need to toss in a turducken... :slimer:


----------



## Mont

lol, rough crowd in here today.  I plan to go check it out. That plant used to make Hummers and Stacy still has hers. In case you haven't been following the story closely as of late, they are considering more modifications to the headlights for streamlining reasons in line with what the F1 cars have. Since it hasn't hit actual production yet, the design is still evolving.


----------



## Corky

Great timing...put my down payment down a few weeks back. Katy Mills is less than 5 miles from the house so location is perfect to check it out...


----------



## BBYC

My wife went to Houston to visit with a couple of her sisters and I talked her in to going by and checking it out for me. She was supposed to send me some pictures, but I guess once the dynamo hen session started she forgot.


----------



## Mont

It's to the left of entrance 2. I posted pics in Friday pics.


----------



## Red3Fish

WOW, I nearly missed this late post! Right around the corner from me. Hmmmmmm.....wonder if it will pull my lightweight alum boat and 15 hp.? LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## Tail Chaser

I think this would be just about the perfect vehicle for my son once he gets to driving age. Low initial cost, plus less room for hauling friends, and more importantly, girlfriends around in means less trouble to get in to. I think I'm going to reserve one and try it out for commuting until he gets old enough to drive it himself. I wonder what the insurance cost will be like on these?


----------



## BullyARed

Cool!


----------



## speckle-catcher

Mont said:


> It's to the left of entrance 2. I posted pics in Friday pics.


did you get to try it on for size?

a little car like that - and you'd be wearing it.


----------



## poppadawg

Someone said it would be classified as a motorcycle, therefore insurance would be dirt cheap. Im real interested in these. But Ill wait a year or so after they are out to get the skinny and for them to work out the kinks before taking the leap


----------



## Mont

speckle-catcher said:


> did you get to try it on for size?
> 
> a little car like that - and you'd be wearing it.


It's got more room inside than a Dodge Viper does, and yes, I sat in it. They are moving the seatbelt to the other side (so it crosses like a passenger belt does on a car now) and moving the seat a little after testing. The way the inside is laid out, the more you go back, the larger the headroom. I didn't have any problems with headroom, in fact I missed it by a good 3 inches or more. Behind the drivers seat is a ton of room, and the inside of the whole thing reminds me of being in Dad's plane. We flew that thing for 6 hours at a time without touching down. The one thing I did notice is that the mirrors are eye level, which is strange for me. I look down on nearly all mirrors. It also has a pretty healthly blind spot directly behind it which would be easily solved with a camera. Here's the pics again. It's much larger physically that you expect. That guy opening the door (dude in the red shirt) is 6'1" or so. He's the driver for Elio.


----------



## bassguitarman

It still looks like a lot of machine for the price. I hope they can pull it off.


----------



## Mont

bassguitarman said:


> It still looks like a lot of machine for the price. I hope they can pull it off.


I would have to agree on that. There's some impressive engineering in it already and it's still a work in progress. It does need a bluetooth dongle (or place to easily add one), and I bet it's not in production long before someone makes a kewl aftermarket moon roof for it. I want a black one and with some well placed blue LED's, it should really come alive at night. There's already a ton of spots for them, built in on both the interior and exterior.


----------



## richg99

Boy, it looks even more impressive in your pix than in the previous ones that I have seen. Thanks for posting. Rich


----------



## Barbarian

1 seat?


----------



## 24Buds

Barbarian said:


> 1 seat?


 two seats. one behind the driver. I want one!


----------



## Red3Fish

I didn't get by to see it.......question.....does it steer from the front axil or the rear wheel? That front suspension kinda looks like it is fixed?

Later
R3F


----------



## Mont

I got my t-shirt today and my reservation number is 903. That means number 903 off the assembly line is mine next year.


----------



## txgoddess

Mont said:


> I got my t-shirt today and my reservation number is 903. That means number 903 off the assembly line is mine next year.


That is cool.

I read the write-up in the Chronicle Sunday. Can cost up to $1 BILLION to develop a new car. Wow.

http://fuelfix.com/blog/2013/07/28/three-wheeled-vehicle-tackles-fuel-efficiency-on-the-cheap/


----------



## catndahats

been following this thread, and think the Elio is the coolest thing since sliced bread. The wife even said "order one!"

Couldn't find much info on the motor and who is producing it?

It really is a cross between a Piper Cub and an air-conditioned motor cycle. Already planning cross country trips. The gas money you save will cover some nice hotel expenses.


----------



## DJ77360

My wife has signed up and paid her deposit. We will see in 2014.......maybe.


----------



## mas360

What is the insurance classification on this vehicle? is it a motorcycle or is it a car?


----------



## TrueblueTexican

*One before ya*



Mont said:


> I got my t-shirt today and my reservation number is 903. That means number 903 off the assembly line is mine next year.


We are 902, got our confirmation in mail today, thinking about placing a second reserve order

sent them inquiry on dealership info as well --


----------



## txgoddess

mas360 said:


> What is the insurance classification on this vehicle? is it a motorcycle or is it a car?


The National Highway Traffic Safety Administration classifies the Elio as a motorcycle because it has three wheels and weighs less than 1,600 pounds, said Joel Sheltrown, Elioâ€™s head of government affairs.


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep

How did they overcome the tipping/roll factor of three wheeled vehicles while cornering at speed? or maybe I just don't understand physics as much as I thought I do.


----------



## fishingcacher

24Buds said:


> two seats. one behind the driver. I want one!


It gives new meaning to the term backseat driver. Also when you pass on it would make a cool coffin while you are lying in state.

Seriously, congratulations Mont on number 903.


----------



## TrueblueTexican

*Engine for Elio*



catndahats said:


> been following this thread, and think the Elio is the coolest thing since sliced bread. The wife even said "order one!"
> 
> Couldn't find much info on the motor and who is producing it?
> 
> It really is a cross between a Piper Cub and an air-conditioned motor cycle. Already planning cross country trips. The gas money you save will cover some nice hotel expenses.


Suzuki is producing it - 1 liter,70 HP, FI, SOHC -


----------



## omgidk

Third times a charm maybe? I would look into the owner(s) ect before putting any money down on....


----------



## TrueblueTexican

*And anyone should*



omgidk said:


> Third times a charm maybe? I would look into the owner(s) ect before putting any money down on....


Stuart Lichters investment group has already made me a lot of dough, AND they Re-invest primarily in AMERICAN companies

Any deposit put down on an Elio is fully refundable - so whats to lose?

I will bet on America any day !!!!


----------



## txgoddess

TrueblueTexican said:


> Stuart Lichters investment group has already made me a lot of dough, AND they Re-invest primarily in AMERICAN companies
> 
> *Any deposit put down on an Elio is fully refundable - so whats to lose?*
> 
> I will bet on America any day !!!!


I believe that the "I'm All In" level is non-refundable.


----------



## TrueblueTexican

*Depends on how you paid*



txgoddess said:


> I believe that the "I'm All In" level is non-refundable.


Its on my card - so I could contest non-delivery of goods or services -

however with their financial backing and business plan I don't foresee that happening

Be smart -


----------



## txgoddess

TrueblueTexican said:


> Its on my card - so I could contest non-delivery of goods or services -
> 
> however with their financial backing and business plan I don't foresee that happening
> 
> Be smart -


You have a choice between a refundable deposit and a non-refundable deposit. Be a hard sell to get a chargeback for a non-refundable deposit that you *chose* to make. If you're worried about your $1000, make a refundable deposit. I'm just saying that not ALL the deposits are fully refundable, as you stated.


----------



## djbutter22

Alright I got lost in the last 2 pages.. Is someone trying to get out of their deposit? If so I might be interested in taking it over.


----------



## txgoddess

djbutter22 said:


> Alright I got lost in the last 2 pages.. Is someone trying to get out of their deposit? If so I might be interested in taking it over.


Nah, just a discussion on the varying levels of deposit.


----------



## acwizzard

I can see it now.People are going to be putting 150+hp hayabusa motors in them.Someone will also be making turbo kits


----------



## Mont

acwizzard said:


> I can see it now.People are going to be putting 150+hp hayabusa motors in them.Someone will also be making turbo kits


150HP is bone stock for a 'busa. There's a concept called body oscilation that comes into play with high speed runs on bikes. I am sure that the wind tunnel testing that went into the Elio is very closely guarded right now, but as soon as one hits the streets you can bet money it won't be for long. All bikes that run over 120 MPH use steering stablizers to offset the effects of high speed steering issues. The Elio specs call for a 100 MPH top end with 70 HP. There may be a reason for both of those numbers. One of the main differences between a gen 1 and gen 2 'busa has to do with what happens when you make more HP than the body can handle. The same concept applies to boats too. More HP on a hull designed for a certain max HP can have really undesirable results. That's where stepped hulls and the like came into being on the really fast boats.


----------



## richg99

Some possible competition ( I don't know the price point) for Elio...
Wedge shaped and light. Rich

http://www.gizmag.com/nissan-bladeg...ail&utm_term=0_65b67362bd-4fb49c6b16-91060549


----------



## Spirit

Oh my gosh, I would only have to fill up two, maybe three times a year! I fill up every other month or so as is, would be great to basically not worry about gas at all. Also would be a lot more fun to drive, I might go more places.


----------



## Oceola

Just clicked on the link and got an "error, page not found". Are they out of business already?


----------



## DSL_PWR

Oceola said:


> Just clicked on the link and got an "error, page not found". Are they out of business already?


No, http://www.eliomotors.com/

Link was not correct.


----------



## stargazer

I am ready, cash in hand. At 120 miles a day round trip, and in town i am lucky to hit 60 mph on a good day, Im good to go..


----------



## Goags

Appears to have no mounting place for my hitch nutz...


----------



## FearNoFish

Best part is that it will be a NON UNION American car! I gave up on American cars built with Union labor decades ago and have driven nothing German and Japanese cars, which are also built in America but without Union labor and are built with the quality & pride a Union good just cannot comprehend much less accomplish. 

The UAW destroyed the American automobile and removed our title as the Worlds Automaker. Thinking and engineering like this could bring it back, as long as they keep it out of Detroit. 
Speaking of, is Detroit still a city, is it still around or did the last person out turn just turn off the lights? It's not often a labor organization can bring down a major America city; the UAW should be proud of themselves, I know Jimmy Hoffa is smiling up at his fellow "brothers" from hell for accomplishing that.


----------



## TxFig

Does it have A/C? Not much use for it in Texas without it...


----------



## txgoddess

TxFig said:


> Does it have A/C? Not much use for it in Texas without it...


You no speaky English? It was in post #3. 

When you own an Elio, youâ€™re not just a customer, youâ€™re part of a family. So weâ€™re not going to lure you in with that $6,800 low price, only to mention things like *A/C* and an AM/FM radio are extra. Theyâ€™re not. You get those items plus heater, defrost, the three airbags, power windows and door lock, seat belts, tempered glass, and windshield wiper at no extra cost.


----------



## Mont

The latest version also has dual power windows and the dash was reconfigured to accommodate the sound system better. It looks more and more like the cockpit of a private plane the farther they get with it. If I ever get one, mine will probably have a few more ponies under the hood too. It's pretty easy to make 300HP with a turbo and a little nitrous.


----------



## richg99

You know, I wouldn't get hung up on the $6,800.00 price tag. 

Let's say that, due to needing dealers; various changes; and just a little inflation..it was $7,800 or even $8,800.00 ..... I think it would STILL be a great second car for millions of families. rich


----------



## DSL_PWR

Mont said:


> The latest version also has dual power windows and the dash was reconfigured to accommodate the sound system better. It looks more and more like the cockpit of a private plane the farther they get with it. If I ever get one, mine will probably have a few more ponies under the hood too. *It's pretty easy to make 300HP with a turbo and a little nitrous.*


Already thinking about the track I see. There goes the mpg...


----------



## jest99

This is funny right here. Have any of you researched paul Elios and the money he spent in Michigan to legislate changing laws for motorcycle classification. All most likely done with taxpayer subsidies. Ever wonder why he didn't make a go of it in Michigan? Why he decided on caddo parish lousiana? Could it be the govt owns that "non" operational plant.
Let's go back when gm and all auto plants were on verge of bankruptcy and asked and took the bail out money. Those companies had to in order to get the govt paid bailout(Our tax dollars) close plants, putting US workers out of a job. 
Oh then comes the savior of all commuters paul elio but, Paul needs money to build his motorcycle he's never made any on his own. So hey the prez said if I get my design right and get x amount of mpgs I qualify for YUP govt subsidies(tax payer money) not to mention it's easier cheaper to get more mpgs out of motorcycle then car. But wait Elios legislated and won changing the classification of is "auto". 
So let me make this short bc I know most of you don't want to read real information concerning your tax dollars. 
The us taxpayer has:
1) paid for elio to change dot law concerning motorcycles and helmets bc whose gonna spend 7k on a enclosed motorcycle and have to wear a helmet inside it. Check that's done.
2) buy a tax payer bought then shut down assembly plant and let pr spin it as look look here we are creating jobs for Americans. Everything you people want to hear and by the way it's a right to work state so I'm not like those union folks but hey I'll take those govt subsidies to start this boondoggle up on OUR DIME!! Check
3) Elios motors asked the tax payers of caddo parish to front the payment to the govt agency whom he bought the plant from once again by US tax payers dollars. Oh and how could the caddo parish taxpayers refuse the offer after he "bought" them 1,500 jobs. And check

It's sad how some of y'all who think this is cool or hey I'll park my 4x4 and drive this POS to work it'll save me a buck. instead you just took the bait and swallowed it all at the same time you cuss Obama for ruining the country don't you fools see what has happened here. From tesla to that **** solar company solendra who out sourced part from china to not even complete one **** order of solar panels. And countless other failed green/efficient bull$&[email protected] companies that only exist bc of govt subsidies. It's quite clear whose to blame it's not unions not Hoffa dude is dead. it's all YOU for buying into this bs and then eventually buying something your tax dollars help fund then bailout then produce. But wait your not goin to be able to buy one why?? Because the company will go broke before it can make a dollar. Can yOU say BAA BAA sheeple plain and simple.:headknock
Oh and read this it's a greenie weenie tech mag and they laugh at Elios: http://cleantechnica.com/2013/08/19/paul-elio-motors-releases-financials/


----------



## Calmday

Calm down j99. 

Now lets see. 235 round trips a year from Tiki island to downtown Houston @ 60-80 MPG. I dont care who footed the bill for development or to change the laws. There will be some new jobs in Lousiana and at 3.50 a gallon the thing would pay for its self in two years.


----------



## jest99

Calmday said:


> Calm down j99.
> 
> Now lets see. 235 round trips a year from Tiki island to downtown Houston @ 60-80 MPG. I dont care who footed the bill for development or to change the laws. There will be some new jobs in Lousiana and at 3.50 a gallon the thing would pay for its self in two years.


I'm sure you were the first to sign up for govt healthcare too! F$&@ it, i don't care it's free money Ima get mine. God help this country :headknock


----------



## Calmday

jest99 said:


> I'm sure you were the first to sign up for govt healthcare too! F$&@ it, i don't care it's free money Ima get mine. God help this country :headknock


Are you PWI? :smile:
To answer your question, no. I live overseas out of obamas range so I get to keep the health care I have.


----------



## BullyARed

Baffin Bay said:


> Where will my dog ride?


on the roof!


----------



## BullyARed

TejasBahia said:


> No rod holders


Definitely a huge defect!


----------



## Mont

DSL_PWR said:


> Already thinking about the track I see. There goes the mpg...


It's gonna have "World's Fastest Elio" on the side of mine.

I have all the correct gear to run both cars and bikes on the tracks. I wonder which one they will classify it as. There's a bike gunning for 250 MPH this year that is putting 800HP down on the rear wheel. That's with a 4 cylinder engine. Same as the Elio.


----------



## Gator gar

Does it come with a salt shaker??


----------



## richg99

Wayyyy back, the original Indy cars ran a 4 cylinder Offenhauser. Not too shabby for the times. rich


----------



## teamgafftop1

It looks like they dropped an old French Citroen (lemon) frame over a trike.


----------



## redspeck

I'll buy it!


----------



## br549

Reminds me of these bad boys


----------



## surfnturf

Latest publicity on this...

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/three-wheeled-elio-gets-closer-070457032.html


----------



## txgoddess

I wish they'd hurry up. I'm driving 80 miles round trip per day and it sure would be nice to drop my gas expenses.


----------



## Baffin Bay

It is taking way too long,,,something is wrong.


----------



## RLwhaler

Shouldn't this car been out by now?


----------



## Mont

I am 900 and something on their build list. Both my bikes are going up for sale shortly, so I hope they get along with building mine.


----------



## bg

Mont said:


> I am 900 and something on their build list. Both my bikes are going up for sale shortly, so I hope they get along with building mine.


Mont, can I have a ride when you get it? I'm intrigued with it but would like to see one for real, not just in a test drive scenario. Especially with a guy your size in it, that'll really tell the story on interior space. My daughter's Smart Car is surprisingly large inside so I'm sure they can make this thing comfortable as well.


----------



## kneekap

If you the ever begin producing them, it certainly won't be a drive out for <$7000. I have seen this before. Did you want a steering wheel with this car? Extra $1000. Did you need an engine in this car sir? Give up an extra $2000 or so. My bet is an out the door price will be around $15000: to begin with.


----------



## Shooter

The release date has been pushed back to Sept. 2015.


----------



## Mont

bg said:


> Mont, can I have a ride when you get it? I'm intrigued with it but would like to see one for real, not just in a test drive scenario. Especially with a guy your size in it, that'll really tell the story on interior space. My daughter's Smart Car is surprisingly large inside so I'm sure they can make this thing comfortable as well.


No problem on taking mine for a spin if it ever shows up. The way the inside is laid out, it's got a lot of room. If I need more, it would be real easy to move the front seat back a couple of inches with some offset mounts. I had planned to put a turbocharged Hayabusa engine in mine and race it. Since I am now running a truck, I am just going to use it like I would a bike for joyriding. It's got a/c and not the kind you get by driving 70. I sat in one when they came to Houston.


----------



## Tall Texan

Backwater1 said:


> So its a CanAm Spyder with a full enclosure and smaller engine


My thoughts too


----------



## txgoddess

Tall Texan said:


> My thoughts too


And airbags... and air conditioning...


----------



## huntnetime

I have a coworker on the waiting list.


----------



## Pasadena1944

they just showed it on 11 news..... production is to start next year... $6,800.00 and they have orders for over 27,000....2 seater...


----------



## Mont

Unlike a Can Am, it's front wheel drive. The engine is also front mounted, like in a small plane. Sitting in it reminded me of being in my Dad's Cessna.


----------



## jackcu

*motor*



catndahats said:


> been following this thread, and think the Elio is the coolest thing since sliced bread. The wife even said "order one!"
> 
> Couldn't find much info on the motor and who is producing it?
> 
> It really is a cross between a Piper Cub and an air-conditioned motor cycle. Already planning cross country trips. The gas money you save will cover some nice hotel expenses.


I read all the info I could find on the net about this thing about 4 months ago. If and when it is built it should be classified as a motorcycle (three wheels), I read that the current car touring the nation has a motor from a Chevy chevette in it. Last I read they did not have a finished motor for it yet. I like the looks of the thing and the stats are impressive, but I think for me the jury is still out until there is full info on the drive train. I am definitely interested in buying one!!!


----------



## Poon Chaser

Where you gonna put a deer?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pasadena1944

**** Chaser said:


> Where you gonna put a deer?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


In a 5 foot trailer from Harbor Freight....LOL


----------



## haparks

they r doing it 1 hour from me can get 2 seater or one the gas milage has me:work:


----------



## BullyARed

Cool! How can I buy one.


----------



## 24Buds

Ill buy one. It will look funny with a 16 foot Tarpon160 on it, but hey, if its just me going, why not?


----------



## fouL-n-fin

Any news? 


F-n-F 

Sent from my stolen iPhone 5!


----------



## fire1266

I live in Shreveport and drive by the plant where they are supposed to be built and it is locked up with no activity.


----------



## baron von skipjack

sounds great,,,maybe ,,,you,,can set me up with a complimentary sample test vehicle...i promise i give it my best,,,,review


----------



## Mr. Breeze

Recent News....

http://www.ktbs.com/story/25697775/elio-motors-delays-production-almost-lost-shreveports-gm-plant


----------



## stryper

fire1266 said:


> I live in Shreveport and drive by the plant where they are supposed to be built and it is locked up with no activity.


That sux...

learn from the wise, you won't live long enough to learn it on your own


----------



## Bearwolf34

I bet that thing will do some serious donuts!


----------



## fire1266

I drove by the plant where they are supposed to be built on my way to the firehouse and snapped a couple of pics. I don't know if they will ever be built. I just wonder if the people that paid a deposit will ever get it back.


----------



## texcajun

I sure hope this isn't a scam. Lot of people put up earnest money for a shot at one of these.


----------



## Ducatibilt

On a related note, went to my local Polaris dealer to see about the new Slingshot recently. 
Was told you won't be able to buy the Polaris Slingshot 3 wheeler in Texas. But, you can still buy an Elio 3 wheeler in Texas. Apparently they are both considered to be motorcycles since they are 3 wheeled, but because the Slingshot doesn't have a roof it's not allowed to be sold here. How is the one with the roof a motorcycle and the one without is not? Makes no sense to me!:an6:

http://www.foxnews.com/leisure/2014/11/20/texas-explains-why-polaris-slingshot-missed-mark/


----------



## Mont

My bet is some new legislation gets passed pushed by Polaris. There's a lot of difference between the 7K Elio, the 20K Slingshot and the 60K Campagna. The biggest issue is weight in determining which class to put them in. The Slingshot can only carry 457 pounds of passenger and stay under the limit. Plus a lot of folks don't want to have to take 8 hours of class to get their M endorsement.


----------

